# Recipes using Fermented Black Bean Paste



## orihara (May 18, 2014)

I recently bought Chinese black bean paste, does anyone know some good recipes I could use this in?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Most commonly, you'll see it with clams, lobster and crab. It makes a pretty good chicken and broccoli though the classic is more of a fried and hacked chicken. On dim sum menus, fried chicken feet and a steamed spare rib are worth while. 

It's the oldest soy bean condiment so it's been used with most ingredients at one time or another. It's on the pungent part of the spectrum, but is fairly versatile.

What do you want to try it with?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

And you mean you have the jarred sauce right? This is already mixed with rice wine, garlic, ginger, usually some sugar. Not the plain beans.

I used the plain beans in a variant of chicken and broccoli here. Oldschool1987 did  a soup with them.

If you have the prepared sauce, you use them much the same, but omit or reduce the garlic and such.


----------



## orihara (May 18, 2014)

It came in a plastic bag, it's a paste, but it doesn't contain additional ingredients such as garlic, etc.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've not seen it in that format before, but if there's nothing added, then use it as you would normal fermented black beans except for the rinsing.

This chicken and black beans is pretty good.


----------



## mtullius (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm in love with this stuff.

http://posharpstore.com/en-US/laoganma-spicy-black-bean-p1175.aspx

Its more of a condiment. The beans are whole and they are packed in a spicy chili oil. Its so rich it adds a meaty flavor to noodles, stir fry, soup...I have no idea what its traditional use is but its been great with everything I've put it on or in.


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]

Like the French Mirepoix, black beans are also combined in a trilogy of ingredients, in this case, consisting of fermented soybeans (Douche), garlic and ginger, to make a pungent and savory sauce that is usually accompanied by hot chilies.

Black Bean Sauce Chow Fun with green bell peppers, onions and either beef or prawns is a favorite use, Clams with black bean sauce, whole fish with black bean sauce, back bean spareribs are other favorites.

I make a hot sauce for pot stickers consisting of fermented black beans, minced ginger, minced garlic and arbor pepper flakes. I prepare that mixture and store it in peanut oil until its needed. After 6 months, it is mature and at its best. To use, combine it with a little soy and Marin as a dipping sauce.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Steve TPHC said:


> I make a hot sauce for pot stickers consisting of fermented black beans, minced ginger, minced garlic and arbor pepper flakes. I prepare that mixture and store it in peanut oil until its needed. After 6 months, it is mature and at its best.


This is a recipe for botulism poisoning and is considered poor practice. I've not seen the risk quantified,but putting wet ingredients (ginger, garlic) in oil for an extended period of time is not safe.


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

Phatch suggested the recipe is unsafe. Actually I did not post the recipe but I have been making this for 25 years. What was not mentioned above was that the mixture is cooked at very high temperature and is refrigerated there after. See recipe on my blog. passionatehomecook.blogspot.com/2014/05/dim-sum-potstickers-and-chili-garlic.html

What else you should know is a sauce like this is in *every *Chinese restaurant sitting unrefrigerated in oil in a small container on each table for patrons to use. Sauces like this are also for sale with these same ingredients and are sold all over Asia from Thailand, Singapore, Vietnam, China, to Japan. I keep mine refrigerated until it is used but apparently the Asians do not see the need.

Lee Kum Kee is one such brand.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Commercially prepared oils are safe. They have processes and chemicals that keep them that way.

Restaurants operating the way you suggest in the US would be shut down when inspected.

http://umaine.edu/publications/4385e/ discusses the dangers of garlic in oil from home production.


----------

